# Opinions Please



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Last month we was approached by a commercial enterprise (I will not mention any names) to rehome every animal we had for rehoming and I asked several questions etc and asked for some pictures of their current set ups. After seeing the pictures I declined to rehome anything to them and they responded in a pissed off manner and suggested I go into child care. :lol2: So our of interest I am wondering what you all think of the said pictures?


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

looks pretty poor really. snake tank looks very good though- good to see it has everything it needs!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

LOL well obviously they was trying to impress me. :mf_dribble:


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

that is ridiculous!! nothing covering the bulbs, damp brickwork, what looked like a concrete floor which was quite clearly suffering from the amount of goat poop on it (guessing from the gross stain and the goat in the corner of the pic) and that poor snake!! they should work for the RSPCA....similar values n all that :whistling2:


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

:gasp:wtf shocking


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Look at the UV lighting too :whistling2:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Words fail me :roll:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i see a awful lot of effort expended just to have failed...

all those things could be made into great habitats though with some changes....

... IMO.: victory:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats really bad.

Can I asked where they are based? 

I can see they have a goat.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

damn awful if you ask me
whys everything on concrete and that poor boa
it's like hostel for reptiles
something you'd see in the early 70's


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

You made the right decision Den, at the end of the day you take the rescues on for whatever reason and need to be 100% happy with their new home, if you have any doubts then the answer has to be no


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

There is nothing to insulate the back walls so how are they going to keep up temps and the sides of the cages are made of a wood with no finish which in my opinion is just asking for infection problems as you can't eficiently clean it. That floor is dicusting.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

There is alot of potential there but the :censor: have just made a big mess!!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> You made the right decision Den, at the end of the day you take the rescues on for whatever reason and need to be 100% happy with their new home, if you have any doubts then the answer has to be no


Oh I have no doubt there Steve. Since the initial enquiry from this place we have made our own enquiries and the feedback for this place hasn't been good at all.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

excession said:


> Thats really bad.
> 
> Can I asked where they are based?
> 
> I can see they have a goat.


 They are situated in the Bacup, which isn't too far from me. It's a 'Petting Zoo' sort of.... instantly Dr evil springs to mind with his famour quote but I will I will refrain from repeating his quote. :lol2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just sent the pictures to Stevie Wonder for his approval.
He said he couldn't see any problems.:gasp:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

That is sickening, they could have done so much better with the space they look like they have, where is the uv lighting ? (or have i just not spotted it ?!?) that poor snake aswell, How the hell do they still have the animals !!!!!!! 
Im currently working on a seasure with the local council and trust me the place we are going to is in better conditions than those in your photos. 
I used to work in a petting zoo/open farm and we used to get visits every few months from the council to just do a general check, so how is this place getting away with it :bash::bash::bash:

Fair play to you for saying no.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

From what I can see there are no UV lights. :bash:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

they are :censor:

should report them before someone gives them animals


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Agreed but from my experience of reporting I don't hold much hope.


----------

